# The Duct-Tape Catamaran



## brino (Aug 20, 2019)

Let me start by saying I am NOT one of those people that ascribes mystical powers to duct-tape.
I loathe the saying about only needing two tools (WD-40 and duct-tape) as I believe neither one is particularly good for anything, especially long-term.
In fact, it's precisely this juxtaposition that makes this project interesting for me:
"How can we make boat to carry four people across the river and back using such a flimsy material."

Our local hospital has a fund-raiser where teams build rafts to race across the river.
I wanted to do something a little different.
I remembered an old duct-tape canoe that myth-busters did years ago.
But ours needed to carry at least four people.

My neighbour and I started talking and sketching.
The next thing I knew we were off to the local metal yard.
Yes there were some spread-sheets involved for calculating buoyancy and number of rolls of tape.

The pontoon frames:
==============
The plan included steel rings spaced every two feet apart.
So, first I had to build a ring-roller. 
(I didn't take any pictures, so I'll have to set it up again to document that)

We used six 3/8" steel rods as ribs running front to back 12 feet long.
We used 1/8" x 1" wide steel for the rings.
The ring diameter was 18" so each ring circumference was just under 5' long.

We assembled and welded the rings and ribs, leaving the front ends free, initially....








Later the front ends were bent together to a rough hull shape, then welded.

The back end was closed with a piece of plywood cut to fit and then cable-tied on.

In order to join the two pontoons into a boat, I welded on two rectangular tubes to use as sockets for 2x4's.






There are holes in the sockets to bolt thru the 2x4's.

We covered the rings with tape to try to cover any sharp edges and weld spatter.
We also made duct-tape rings between the steel rings to help keep the next plastic layer from collapsing under pressure.
The entire pontoon got a cover of 6-mil plastic vapour barrier, using duct-tape to hold it together.
Then a full cover of duct-tape....about 5 rolls per pontoon for the outer skin.




We even found a great way to transport it. 
We extended the truck box by clamping on a couple more 2x4's, so we could hang the pontoons in the truck bed.



The test:
======
We got it basically finished one day before race day, and so took it to the fair grounds for a test.


It floated great and was quite maneuverable, by paddling forward on one side and back on the other it turned sharp.
It sat so high out of the water with two of us that I speculated that anyone that fell out would not be able to climb back up.
My neighbour disagreed, so I had him try it.......I had to paddle to shore for him to get back on.
That afternoon we added a hinged, drop-down ladder to the middle supports.

Next-up, the race.
Stay Tuned!
-brino


----------



## brino (Aug 20, 2019)

Race day; final assembly, decoration and required accessories:










The Race:
=======
to the starting line:



...and they're off:















There were seven rafts total.
Our team raised over $220 and won 3rd place in the race and 2nd place in the design category.
The entire event raised $10,000 for the hospital.

-brino

Some links:
https://millstonenews.com/2019/08/raft-race-nets-over-10000-for-agh.html
https://almontehospitalfoundation.com/our-events/summer-paddle/


----------



## francist (Aug 20, 2019)

Love it! And a handsome looking vessel indeed! Aarrrr!

-frank


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 21, 2019)

Great project for a worthy cause. You are to be commended.


----------



## TTD (Aug 21, 2019)

That’s pretty cool, Brino! 

Too bad I missed seeing the race in person....but if you decide to fill the pontoons with spray foam & try shootin’ the rapids/falls a few hundred yards downstream, I will make DAMN sure not to miss that!


----------



## brino (Aug 21, 2019)

TTD said:


> if you decide to fill the pontoons with spray foam & try shootin’ the rapids/falls a few hundred yards downstream, I will make DAMN sure not to miss that!



Nope. No plans for that.
I want time to enjoy the tools I keep collecting......
-brino


----------



## aliva (Aug 21, 2019)

To all you Americans its a Canuck thing.


----------



## dulltool17 (Aug 21, 2019)

aliva said:


> To all you Americans its a Canuck thing.



I believe Duct Tape is internationally transcendent, especially when used in the pursuit of worthy causes.


----------



## brino (Aug 21, 2019)

....but Red Green would be proud!


----------



## MontanaLon (Aug 21, 2019)

aliva said:


> To all you Americans its a Canuck thing.


I think we are all shocked to see liquid water and no ice shanties.


----------



## extropic (Mar 28, 2021)

@briano
Great fun and community spirit.
I missed this thread, the first time around, but it's a refreshing boost at this time of COVID.
Thanks for posting.


----------

